# Lynn Greer



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Condolences

I found this elsewhere and thought it worth passing along to this forum:

It was mentioned by the Bucks broadcasters during the game at Cleveland that inactive reserve guard Lynn Greer has been away from the team due to the death of his fiancee.

The above link is to a "condolence book" of sorts.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

soonerterp said:


> Condolences
> 
> I found this elsewhere and thought it worth passing along to this forum:
> 
> ...


Thanks. Very sad.

There's been no mention of it in the papers or in the Milwaukee radio sports shows I've caught.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Thats crazy, hes a good kid. Wish him the best


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Ugh ... I went to see how many had signed it and someone left a highly inappropriate message in there.

Not sure why its on a petition site but it is meant to be a sympathy card.


----------

